# Aufbau: Alutech Fanes AM 1.0



## racing_basti (31. Januar 2013)

Nach dem Tandem-Aufbau und dem Aufbau des On-One 456 Carbon wollte ich ja mein altes Wettkampfbike als 1x6 Starrbike wieder aufbauen. Da das Bike sowieso nur ein "unvernünftiges Spaßgerät" werden soll, liegt die Geschichte erstmal auf Eis bzw. die Teile verstreut auf Boden und Keller.

Deshalb geht es weiter mit einem Bike aus dem hohen Norden. Als Guide bin ich im Sommer öfter auf der Hütte von Max, was lag da näher als ein "Fanes meets Fanes". Auf der Eurobike hatte ich einen langen Plausch mit Jü über Bikes, Berge und besonders das traumhafte Gebiet um die Faneshütte. Doch noch immer schwankte ich zwischen Enduro und der neuen AllMountain-Version. 
Kurz vor Weihnachten fiel dann die Entscheidung: ein AM sollte es werden. Leicht genug für viele Touren in und über die Alpen und trotzdem noch ausreichend für das ein oder andere Endurorennen.

Die ersten Teile werde ich hier nach und nach vorstellen. Für Anregungen und Hinweise bin ich jederzeit dankbar und wünsche schonmal viel Spaß - euch beim lesen und mir beim Schrauben 

Fangen wir mal mit der Bestellung an. Auf dieser findet sich als Pos. 1 folgendes:
Fanes AM 1.0 Komplettbike v.2 M2013 Gr. M - ein Komplettbike, klingt eigentlich ziemlich langweilig für einen Aufbauthread. Aber weiter unten findet sich noch folgender Hinweis: "Bike nicht montieren, nur als Set verpacken/versenden, der Sebastian baut sich das bike selber auf." Ein Komplettbike, aber zum selber aufbauen? Klingt immernoch langweilig? Wir werden sehen


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2013)

ein bisschen was an Infos findest du auch hier (vielleicht kennst du es ja schon ..... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612700

viel Spaß beim Aufbau und vor allem beim Fahren, denn das macht es vor allen dingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n4ppel (31. Januar 2013)

Mir wollte der JÜ das Fahrrad nicht in einzelteilen zuschicken. Warum auch immer.  Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es bei dir klappt.


----------



## racing_basti (31. Januar 2013)

Fangen wir mal mit den ersten Teilen an. Gestern kam ein großes Paket aus Dresden bei mir an. Den Laufradsatz hat Felix aus folgenden Teilen aufgebaut:

- Hope Pro 2 EVO 32L silber
- Notubes ZTR Flow EX 32L schwarz
- Sapim D-Light schwarz 260mm
- Sapim Laser schwarz 261mm
- Sapim Polyax Alu 14x2mm schwarz
- Notubes Yellowtape 25mm
- Notubes Ventil

inkl. Felgenband und Ventile bringt der Satz 1815g auf die Waage. Etwas leichter wird er noch, die Aufkleber kommen noch runter


----------



## racing_basti (1. Februar 2013)

Weiter geht es mit dem Vorbau. Die Verbindung zwischen Lenker und Gabelschaft wird ein Syntace Mageforce 2 mit 60mm Länge herstellen. Gewicht: 125g





LRS: 1815g
Vorbau: 125g
*Summe: 1940g*


----------



## palazzo (1. Februar 2013)

Ziemlich optimistisch jetzt schon einen Aufbauthread zu starten wenn du das Bike erst kurz vor Weihnachten bestellt hast  Was hast du denn für einen Liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## racing_basti (2. Februar 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Ziemlich optimistisch jetzt schon einen Aufbauthread zu starten wenn du das Bike erst kurz vor Weihnachten bestellt hast  Was hast du denn für einen Liefertermin bekommen?



Nunja, ich habe berechtigte Hoffnung, dass Bike nicht erst nächstes Weihnachten zu bekommen 

Gerade hab ich nochmal 11g gespart. Die Aufkleber mussten von den Felgen runter:





LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
*Summe: 1929g*


----------



## CRYistian (2. Februar 2013)

sieht so auch viel besser aus!


----------



## racing_basti (4. Februar 2013)

Weiter geht es erstmal mit ein paar nicht ganz unwichtigen Kleinteilen - den Adaptern für die Bremssättel. Da der Hinterbau nun wohl doch eine PM160 Aufnahme hat kommt gegenüber der ursprünglichen Planung noch der "Adapter H" hinzu. 
Verbaut wird von Hope nun "H" und "C". Hinten auf 180mm, vorn auf 203mm.
Gewicht mit Schrauben: 71g

















LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
*Summe: 2000g*


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Februar 2013)

gleich mal abonieren...
Silberne Pro2's sehen klasse aus... auch in einem nicht-silbernen bike...
Ich hoffe wir können dann bald einfahren gehen, wenn der Winter endlich weg ist...


----------



## racing_basti (5. Februar 2013)

Ach, lass den Winter mal noch ein wenig da. Die Langlaufski wollen doch auch noch genutzt werden. Biken können wir noch ganz viele Mittwoche dieses Jahr zu den BB-Runden 

Aber da kann ich gleich mal noch 208g hinzufügen: auf der Kassette wird die Ketten von einem Shimano XTR RD-M985 Schaltwerk geführt.









LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
Schaltwerk: 208g
*Summe: 2208g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (5. Februar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ach, lass den Winter mal noch ein wenig da. Die Langlaufski wollen doch auch noch genutzt werden. Biken können wir noch ganz viele Mittwoche dieses Jahr zu den BB-Runden
> ...


Stimmt, meine würden auch gerne nochmal Schnee sehen.
Aber der strahlend blaue Himmel vor meiner Tür ist da anderer Meinung.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Februar 2013)

Heute hab ich schonmal das erste Teil montiert 
Als Bremsscheibe kommt am Vorderrad eine Hope Floating Disc mit 203mm zum Einsatz.
Gewicht: 171g + 13g für die Schrauben














LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
*Summe: 2392g*


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. Februar 2013)

Ich zieh mir mal ne Abo Karte und freue mich schon mal auf einen scheinbar schlichten schwarz silbernen Aufbau.


----------



## Rines (6. Februar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie nah Rechnung und Realgewicht bei-/auseinander liegen


----------



## racing_basti (7. Februar 2013)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir mal ne Abo Karte und freue mich schon mal auf einen scheinbar schlichten schwarz silbernen Aufbau.



Nach dem schwarz-rot am Tandem und dem schwarz-blau am On-One wollte ich eigentlich mit grün weitermachen. Aber da spielt Hope nicht mit  So wirds nun was zeitlos-klassisches 



Rines schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie nah Rechnung und Realgewicht bei-/auseinander liegen



Realgewicht kommt ja so nach und nach alles zusammen, zur Rechnung schweig ich aber. Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Februar 2013)

Er meint nicht Rechnung im Sinne von Geld, sondern dein errechnetes Gewicht glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (7. Februar 2013)

Das kann natürlich auch sein. Aber da gab es bei meinen bisherigen Aufbauten nahezu keine Abweichungen. Von daher gehe ich beim Gesamtgewicht schon von der Summe der Einzelgewicht aus. Ist ja nicht bei jedem Aubau hier im Forum so


----------



## Rines (7. Februar 2013)

Ja meine natürlich die waagenbilder als Rechnung. Über Geld spricht man ja sprichwörtlich nicht ;-)


----------



## Piefke (7. Februar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Nach dem schwarz-rot am Tandem und dem schwarz-blau am On-One wollte ich eigentlich mit grün weitermachen. Aber da spielt Hope nicht mit


Wieso? Hope gibt´s doch auch in grün.


----------



## racing_basti (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn du mir verrätst wo ich einen Satz grüne Hope-Naben bestellen kann?


----------



## Piefke (7. Februar 2013)

Hast du mal beim Runterfahrer (Sören Speer - Speerlaufräder) angefragt?
Ich hab jetzt auch keine in grün gefunden
Ansonsten finde ich die Kombi aus (dunkel)grünem Rahmen und roten Komponenten auch ganz schick - so hab ich mein DDU aufgebaut.


----------



## racing_basti (7. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Hast du mal beim Runterfahrer (Sören Speer - Speerlaufräder) angefragt?



Nein, aber den hier:



racing_basti schrieb:


> Den Laufradsatz hat Felix aufgebaut:



Es gibt keine grünen Hope Naben zu kaufen. Es sei denn man erwischt bei eBay irgendwelche gebrauchten Naben die für die Teamfahrer mal in grün aufgelegt wurden, dann aber hinten meist als 150mm Version.

Rote Anbauteile wollte ich erstmal nicht nochmal (sind schon am Tandem, s.o.) und so wirds halt was klassisches. Und wie der Rahmen kommt, dass dürfte ja bisher nur  @erkan1984 hier wissen, wenn überhaupt


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2013)

ich bin der meinung ein Paar Details von dir schon mal gelesen zu haben...bin mir aber nicht sicher...
Aber hoffentlich kommt es bald, da können wir die Wälder mit Unseren Fullys beackern...(nun endlich darf auch die Isa ihr Rad fahren...)


----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wenn du mir verrätst wo ich einen Satz grüne Hope-Naben bestellen kann?




und wenn alle Stricke reißen, fragst Du mal Mad-Line hier aus dem Forum der Dir Teile auch um-Eloxiert und da macht er saubere Arbeit. Von mir hatte er die XTR Kurbel in den Fingern, die ist jetzt Mattschwarz mit schwarz glänzendem XTR Schriftzug


----------



## RSR2K (7. Februar 2013)

Hi,

wie sieht´s mit Acros aus, die haben doch grüne Naben im Programm!?

Mfg


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Februar 2013)

Silberne naben sind auch schön.auch in schwarz roten Rahmen.
Oder BOR oder tune.
Aber der Basti steht nun mal auf die Sachen aus barnoldswick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (8. Februar 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Silberne naben sind auch schön.auch in schwarz roten Rahmen.
> Oder BOR oder tune.
> Aber der Basti steht nun mal auf die Sachen aus barnoldswick.


----------



## CRYistian (8. Februar 2013)

Schade, dass bei den meisten Aufbauthreats keiner übers Geld reden will. Mich würde die Endkostenabrechnung viel mehr interessieren als die Gewichtssumme!


----------



## racing_basti (8. Februar 2013)

Die Summe die du bezahlen würdest lässt sich je mit überschaubarem Aufwand ermitteln. Die Teile fix in eine Preissuchmaschine eingeben und dann addieren. Da dort aber bei jedem sicher eine andere Summe rauskommt (der eine bekommt vielleicht bei seinem Händler vor Ort etwas ein wenig günstiger, der andere dort) macht es meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn über Preise zu reden.
Beim Gewicht sieht das anders aus. Denn die z.B. Laufräder werden in der Zusammenstellung für jeden (bis auf kleine Toleranzen) das gleiche wiegen, egal ob nun von Felix, Sören oder sonstwem aufgebaut. Die Preise hingegen wären vermutlich bei denen nicht die gleichen.

Also Gewichte gibts weiterhin, Preise nicht.


----------



## racing_basti (11. Februar 2013)

Weiter geht es mit dem passenden Teil zum Syntace Megaforce. Als Lenker kommt aus gleichem Hause der Vector Carbon in 740mm breite zum Einsatz. Gewicht 218g.













LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218
*Summe: 2610g*


----------



## Mad-Line (12. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wieso? Hope gibt´s doch auch in grün.


----------



## racing_basti (12. Februar 2013)

Mad-Line schrieb:


>



Beim nächsten Rad komm ich auf dich zurück


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2013)

Damit es auch "klick" macht hier die nächsten beiden Teile. An die Kurbel kommen die Shimano XTR Pedale - PD-M980. Mit 305g belasten sie die Waage. Damit wären schonmal die Pedale für den Toureneinsatz klar. Für Fahrtechniktraining und andere Spielereinen kommt demnächst noch was "flaches".









LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
*Summe: 2915g*


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Februar 2013)

jetzt bin ich überrascht, ausser bei der MadEast hab ich dich nur mit Flats gesehen...


----------



## racing_basti (13. Februar 2013)

Beim Mad-Enduro hatte ich Flats dran  Glaube ich... Beim domCAI übrigens auch.

Beim Guiden will ich einfach die Klicks dranhaben, da kanns ja auch mal passieren, dass ich schnell den Berg hoch muss. Das wäre mit Flats dann ganz schön mühsam. Aber wie gesagt, Flats kommen auch ab und an zum Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (15. Februar 2013)

Passend zu Schaltwerk und Pedale gibt es auch die XTR Schalthebel. Inkl. ungekürzten Zügen wiegen sie 235g. Damit wäre es (bis auf das Rohloff-Tandem) mein erstes Rad seit 10 Jahren das nicht mit SRAM geschalten wird. 









LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 71g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
*Summe: 3150g*


----------



## racing_basti (15. Februar 2013)

Ausnahmsweise gleich noch etwas hinterher, ich musste sie heute einfach auf die Waage legen, Fotos machen und da kann ich euch die Hope Bremse nicht vorenthalten.
Verzögert wird mit der Hope X2, mit 259g/271g ist sie bei ungekürzten Leitungen zwar 81g schwerer als die Formula T1 die  @octaviaRSdriver an sein Enduro SL schraubt, aber dafür ist sie bestimmt auch 81x schöner  Nehmen wir nochmal 25g für die vier originalen Schrauben dazu wäre es sogar 106x... und die Bremsscheiben... und... 



 

 















LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
*Summe: 3705g*


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2013)

Hope-Bremsen sind einfach lecker....


----------



## racing_basti (17. Februar 2013)

Machen wir weiter bei den Reifen. Dort kommen zwei Schwergewichte zum Einsatz, sogar schwerer als der LRS sind sie  Dafür hat sich die Rubber Queen letztes Jahr zu meinem Lieblingstourenreifen entwickelt. Da hatten die Reifen selbst auf dem siebten Alpencross noch genug Grip 
1916g bringen sie zusammen auf die Waage und sind damit 169g schwerer als die RQ die ich beim Aufbau des On-One 456 hatte - egal, geht trotzdem den Berg hoch und *runter* 










LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
*Summe: 5621g*


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2013)

Schon mal die Rubber Queen UST in 2,2" probiert? Ist zwar ein Stückerl schmäler (von Breite und Volumen her wie der alte Highroller 2,5") aber griptechnisch liegen, meiner Erfahrung nach, keine Welten zwischen den beiden Breiten. Die UST-Variante habe ich mit 888g gewogen und die hat auch angenehm feste Seitenwände. 

Was mich interessiert: Welche Lackierung/Eloxierung bekommt der Rahmen?


----------



## racing_basti (17. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Schon mal die Rubber Queen UST in 2,2" probiert? Ist zwar ein Stückerl schmäler (von Breite und Volumen her wie der alte Highroller 2,5") aber griptechnisch liegen, meiner Erfahrung nach, keine Welten zwischen den beiden Breiten. Die UST-Variante habe ich mit 888g gewogen und die hat auch angenehm feste Seitenwände.



Nöö, so schmale Reifen will ich derzeit nicht mehr fahren  Und wenn doch, dann nehm ich das Rennrad 



zec schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert: Welche Lackierung/Eloxierung bekommt der Rahmen?



Das wird irgendwann das Foto verraten  Aber es darf fleißig spekuliert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (17. Februar 2013)

Ts, ts, ts - "schmale Reifen". Ist ja kein Monstertruck ;-) . Aber ich kann dich schon verstehen: Wenn man mal die fetten Reifen gewöhnt ist, mag man ungern auf etwas schmäleres wechseln.

Ein Geheimnis ist es also. Hmm, wenn ich mir deine Galerie so durchsehe, so fällt mir eine gewisse Affinität zu schwarzen, bzw. größtenteils schwarzen, Rahmen auf. Das gelbe Nukeproof stufe ich mal als Ausreißer ein  . Somit wäre wohl die schwarze Eloxierung am naheliegendsten.
Aber auf der anderen Seite weiß ich, dass das Fanes AM-Design als Lackierung wirklich geil aussieht. Also evtl. doch etwas zweifärbiges? Oder aber schwarz eloxiert mit farbigen Decals? Ach verdammt - ich mag keine Geheimnisse  .


----------



## racing_basti (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, ich habe viele Räder die einen schwarzen Rahmen haben. Das On-One und mein Rennrad ist auch schwarz-elox. Das Nukeproof gehört "offiziell" meiner Freundin, ich denke mit diesem Aufbau hier erledigt sich auch das ständige Ausleiehen von mir und sie darf es öfter fahren, von daher zähle ich das mal nicht als Ausreißer, denn dort hab ich mich letztendlich der Farbwahl gebeugt. 
Was hatte ich denn noch für Farben?
- Raleigh in dunkelgrün
- Marin in dunkelblau
- Marin in hellblau
- Fusion in silber-blau (Teamlackierung)
- Stein-Bikes in schwarz
dann kamen die bunten Scales und die "Schwarzaufbauten"
Tja, geht es schwarz weiter oder nicht?


----------



## KATZenfreund (18. Februar 2013)

Abo 'EIN'.
Mal gespannt, wann die erste Schraube im Rahmen eingeschraubt wird...


----------



## kaizi (19. Februar 2013)

hey basti, mal ne ganz blöde Frage, was ist das eigentlich für eine geile Waage die du da immer benutzt?


----------



## racing_basti (20. Februar 2013)

Die Waage gabs mal bei Tchibo. Kann man als Uhr an die Wand hängen und bei Bedarf Fahrradteile wiegen


----------



## kaizi (20. Februar 2013)

mit Ein- und Ausschaltknopf allá Apple, chic!


----------



## racing_basti (24. Februar 2013)

6 Gramm hab ich noch 
Passend zum Vorbau gibt es noch die Syntace Litecap. 









LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
*Summe: 5627g*


----------



## erkan1984 (11. März 2013)

<f5>


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

Neue Teile habe ich leider aktuell noch nicht da. Einige Kleinigkeiten sind noch bestellt und dann warte ich noch auf das große Paket aus dem hohen Norden.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon festgelegt, aber irgendwie überlege ich gerade nochmal in Sachen Gabel. Fahre ich die serienmäßig verbaute Revelation oder nehme ich eine Lyrik mit 160mm Federweg? 
Die V.3 gibts ja mit Fox 34 und 160mm, von der Geometrie her sollte das kein großes Problem sein. Die Lyrik ist halt deutlich steifer, dafür aber auch 500g schwerer...

Brauch jemand eine Revelation SA RCT3? Das würde mir die Entscheidung wohl leichter machen.


----------



## palazzo (15. März 2013)

Vielleicht hilft es dir ... Ein Blick auf die Homepage zeigt, das (jetzt) eine Dual Air Revelation verbaut wird.

Der Rahmen geht auch für 160mm.

Ich stehe vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Bei mir steht aber schon eine Lyrik RC2L (160/130) rum und wartet auf die Fanes. Gewicht wird wohl +400g sein.

Am Ende hilft nur testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (15. März 2013)

habe zwar keine Rev in meiner Fanes dafür aber die kleine Schwester Sektor mit 154mm und eine 160 mm Gabel würde dann bedeuten nur +6 mm mehr und x Gramm dazu ...... die 150 mm passen mir persönlich gut zu dem 150 mm Heck, für alles darüber ist das Enduro da ..... aber ich bin auch schon Alt, fast blind und Taub


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

Ja, hab ich auch gerade auf der Homepage gesehen. Dual Air würde ja noch gehen, aber *weiß* 

So werden einem Entscheidungen abgenommen.


----------



## zec (15. März 2013)

Ich habe mir fürs Fanes AM eine Sektor Coil zugelegt. In erster Linie aus Gewichtsgründen. Zudem ist mir beim AM der Lenkwinkel bei einer 150mm Gabel flach genug. Sollten aber die ersten Fahrten zeigen, dass mir die Steifigkeit einer 32mm Gabel nicht zusagt, kommt eben eine 160mm Lyrik, oder VAN rein - habe da beides zu Hause rum liegen.
Nimmst du jetzt die Lyrik oder die Revelation SA RCT3?


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

Die Revelation gibts ja anscheinend nur noch als DA im Komplettrad, in weiß . Da hab ich heute JÜ gebeten die Bestellung zu ändern, so dass ich jetzt nur noch Rahmen + Dämpfer bekomme. Das einzige was ich sonst noch vom Komplettrad verbaut hätte wären Steuersatz, Kurbel, Umwerfer und Sattelstütze. Da werd ich auch die Shops noch ein wenig durchstöbern...
Lyrik bestell ich mir in Kürze eine RC2DH SA, die wird dann auf 160mm umgebaut. Der Lenkwinkel wird dann glaub ich sogar flacher als bei der Fanes Enduro  Müsste dann bei 65° liegen


----------



## zec (15. März 2013)

Gute Wahl die RC2DH - fuhr ich zunächst als 170mm SA im Enduro. Habe dann letztes Jahr auf Coil umgebaut und nun lässt sie keine Wünsche offen.
Lenkwinkel sollte mit der 160mm Lyrik aber bei 65,7° liegen - sind ja nur ca. 15mm mehr Einbaulänge.


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

In der Geometrietabelle ist der Lenkwinkel mit 66,5° bei 532mm Gabeleinbaulänge angegeben. Die Lyrik hat 545mm bei 160mm Federweg. Stimmt, da gehts so Richtung 65,7° Lenkwinkel.
Wobei die Fanes EN ist in der Geometrieübersicht auch mit 66,5° Lenkwinkel bei 557,9mm Gabeleinbaulänge angegeben.


----------



## zec (15. März 2013)

Hmm, dann scheinst du noch eine alte Geometrietabelle zu haben. In der neuen sinds nämlich 65,7° bei 557mm Einbauhöhe -> http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf

Wobei mein Enduro aus der zweiten Serie hat tatsächlich 66,5° bei 557mm Einbauhöhe. Da haben sie scheinbar bei der aktuellen Serie den Lenkwinkel ein weniger abgeflacht.


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

Da hab ich mich tatsächlich vertan. Bin irgendwie in die Tabelle vom EN 2.0 gekommen.


----------



## racing_basti (15. März 2013)

Heute kam wieder ein kleines Paket aus England bei mir an. Mit 49g wird die Sattelstütze im Rahmen geklemmt.









LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
*Summe: 5676g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2013)

Gestern war dann auch noch die Bremsscheibe fürs Hinterrad mit dabei. Nachdem ich ja erst von einer PM180 Aufnahme am Rahmen ausgegangen bin, hatte ich mir eine 180er Scheibe bestellt. Da aber nun wohl doch eine PM160 Aufnahme verbaut ist und ich noch den Adapter H brauchte, wird es auch die dafür passende 183er Disc. Zusammen mit den Schrauben macht das 159g.







 







In Verbindung mit der Lyrik brauche ich natürlich auch noch andere Adapter für die Hope Nabe. Falls jemand passende 20x110mm Endstücke übrig hat und gegen 15mm Adapter tauschen will, der gibt einfach kurz Bescheid.

LRS: 1804g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
*Summe: 5835g*


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2013)

Da ich nun eine andere Gabel als gedacht verbauen will, hab ich noch andere Adapter fürs Vorderrad gebraucht. Schnell auf 20mm umgebaut und siehe da, 8g gespart 
Und damit bleibt der Laufradsatz unter 1800g...



 



LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Summe: 5827g


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. März 2013)

Mit der Sattelklemme haste aber mal nen Wurfanker an Bord. Da gibt's zum gleichen Preis welche, die nur ein Fünftel wiegen...


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2013)

Also der WÃ¼rger von Tune wÃ¼rde 19g einsparen und dafÃ¼r mit 30â¬ mehr zu Buche schlagen. Welchen Schnellspanner, keine Schraubklemme, meinst du denn der 10g wiegt und 18â¬ kostet?


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. März 2013)

Nun, da es auf den Preis und auf das Gewicht ankommt, habe ich mich wohl etwas weit aus dem F gelehnt, werde aber recherchieren!


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. März 2013)

Der Cockring von Sixpach kostet nur 7, wiegt dafür 5g weniger...und den Namen haben Diedrich ausgedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Nun, da es auf den Preis und auf das Gewicht ankommt, habe ich mich wohl etwas weit aus dem F gelehnt, werde aber recherchieren!



du schreibst doch selber:



KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelklemme haste aber mal nen Wurfanker an Bord. *Da gibt's zum gleichen Preis welche, die nur ein Fünftel wiegen*...


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. März 2013)

Wenn ich Glück habe, passt der hier
http://www.cycle-aix.de/Tune-Wuerger-Sattelschnellspanner-318mm-blau-EINZELSTUECK

Die Suche geht weiter...


----------



## racing_basti (20. März 2013)

34,9mm und schwarz stehen im Pflichtenheft


----------



## zec (20. März 2013)

Habe meine KCNC Sattelklemme mit 19g gewogen. Kostet aber auch knapp 18â¬. Aber ich schÃ¤tze in deinem Fall hÃ¤tte ich evtl. auch zur Hope gegriffen, damit sich quasi ein "Thema" durchs ganze Bike zieht.


----------



## kaizi (20. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> 34,9mm und schwarz stehen im Pflichtenheft



Das wäre wohl dann die hier:
KCNC QR Pro SC10 Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner -schwarz / 34,9 mm : 26 g
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23210_QR-Pro-SC10-Sattelklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-.html


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Noch mehr Futter für die Leichtbauer und etwas Verwunderung bei mir.

Auf der Eurobike hab ich mir am Acrosstand extra zwei Paar der "alten Griffe" gesichert, zwar ohne Klemmringe, aber die sind ja alle gleich. Dachte ich bis vor wenigen Minuten. 
Die alten Griffe (rechts im Bild) brauchen einen anderen Klemmring als die neuen. Bei diesen sind die Klemmringe mit einer Nase versehen und etwas exzentrisch. Sie würden zwar auf die alten Griffe passen, sitzen dann aber mit einer kleinen Kante auf dem Griff. Muss ich wohl doch die neuen fahren.



 



Mit den Bar Caps bringen die A-Grip 120g auf die Waage - ja es ginge leichter 
Aber ich habe das Thema ja bewusst nicht im Leichtbauforum aufgemacht, und selbst da hatte ich schon die Acros A-Grip beim On-One-Aufbau verwendet.





LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
*Summe: 5947g*


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. März 2013)

Lieber racing_basti, ich habe mich in den letzten beiden Tagen wohl etwas zu viel mit dem Thema Fahrrad im Allgemeinin und zufällig mit dem Unterthema Leichtbau beschäftigt. Daraus soll nun wirklich kein Aufbau-Kaputtgerede werden, Sorry! Du baust 'n feines Radel auf und dabei zieht sich eine feine Linie durch, weiter so!

btw, leichter geht fast immer... aber nutzen tuts nicht immer...


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Keine Angst, so schnell redet mir hier niemand was kaputt  Leichter oder einfach "anders" geht immer. Ich verbaue halt gern das hier gezeigte. Wer bisschen sucht wird auch richtige Leichtbauräder von mir finden, aber diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Hab irgendwie keine Lust mehr auf das Schnellgefahre auf Schotterwegen...


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Jetzt gehts Schlag auf Schlag weiter. Ein großes Paket kam gerade an. Leider wars nicht groß genug als das ein Rahmen hätte drin Platz finden können.

Kurbel: Shimano FC-M785 24-38 170mm, wie am Serienbike. 802g bringt diese auf die Waage.



 



Kassette: Shimano CS-M771-10 11-34 wiegt schwere 316g





Die ungekürzte HG94 Kette bringt 281g auf die Waage:





Der XT-Umwerfer FD-M785E2 ist mit 121g recht leicht:



 



Sattel kommt wie überall an meinen Räder ein SLR TT zum Einsatz. Aber irgendwie ist neue Modell noch weiter vom Herstellergewicht entfernt als es die alten schon waren... 156g



 



Und montiert wird dieser auf einer Reverb 31,6x420mm. Diese bleibt ungekürzt knapp unter 600g



 



Macht nun in Summe:

LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
Kubel: 802g
Kassette: 316g
Kette: 281g
Umwerfer: 121g
Sattel: 156g
Sattelstütze: 595g
*Summe: 8218g*


----------



## palazzo (21. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Da ich nun eine andere Gabel als gedacht verbauen will, hab ich noch andere Adapter fürs Vorderrad gebraucht. Schnell auf 20mm umgebaut und siehe da, 8g gespart
> ...



Was für Adapter werden eigentlich am HR benötigt. 135/12 oder 142/12 ? oder geht beides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Der original verbaute LRS ist ein 135x12. Wenn dieser verbaut wird kommen aber noch ein paar Spacer zum Einsatz. Das Ausfallende ansich ist für 142x12 gemacht. Ich hab die 142x12 Adapter drin.


----------



## palazzo (21. März 2013)

Danke.

Schöne Teile hast du dir da bestellt. Würde mir auch gefallen.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das der Rahmen auch mal kommt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. März 2013)

Ich hab´ mal genauer hingesehen. Du verwendest da ja Sclaverand-Ventile. Sind die nicht für´s MTB unklug? Kannste krummliegen, abbrechen etc. Und bei AVs(AutoVentils ) gibt es Luft an jeder Tanke...natürlich auch vom bizepsbetriebenen Handpumpgerät...


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Gerade habe ich die noch fehlenden Teile grob überschlagen. Es wird wohl um 14kg werden. Entweder gaaaanz knapp drunter, oder knapp drüber und ich muss mir noch was einfallen lassen. Oder ich fahre erstmal die ersten Alpenüberquerungen, dann sollten die Reifen auch etwas leichter werden. Vielleicht reichts ja dann...


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich hab´ mal genauer hingesehen. Du verwendest da ja Sclaverand-Ventile. Sind die nicht für´s MTB unklug? Kannste krummliegen, abbrechen etc. Und bei AVs(AutoVentils ) gibt es Luft an jeder Tanke...natürlich auch vom bizepsbetriebenen Handpumpgerät...



Zum einen gibt es die NoTubes-Felgen nur mit "kleiner" Ventillochbohrung und zum anderen hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit mit den Ventilen. Zumal es auch wesentlich mehr Tubelessventile für SV gibt als für AV. 
Zum Aufpumpen habe ich daheim einen Kompressor, eine MTB-Standpumpe, eine RR-Standpumpe, mehrere Minipumpen, Co²-Kartuschen und einen Adapter mit den man auch an der Tankestelle Luft aufpumpen kann - aber nicht bei Shell wo es einen uro kostet


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. März 2013)

Bei Shell 1â¬? Wo lebst Du denn? ;-) Hier isse Luft immer umsonst, d.h. kostenlos.


----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article112885942/ADAC-raet-zu-kostenlosem-Reifenluftdruckmessen.html


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. März 2013)




----------



## Masberg (21. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Der original verbaute LRS ist ein 135x12. Wenn dieser verbaut wird kommen aber noch ein paar Spacer zum Einsatz. Das Ausfallende ansich ist für 142x12 gemacht. Ich hab die 142x12 Adapter drin.



Braucht man "Adapter" um 142x12 zu fahren? Muss man die extra ordern, wenn man einen Standard LRS in 135x12 hat und umrüsten will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (21. März 2013)

Soweit ich weiß sind beim Komplettrad mit originalen SunRingle LRS Spacer montiert damit der LRS mit 135x12 ins 142x12 Ausfallende passt.
Aber frag da mal bei @ollo nach, der hat ja schon den Rahmen und weiß etwas genau wie es nun wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Rines (21. März 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Braucht man "Adapter" um 142x12 zu fahren? Muss man die extra ordern, wenn man einen Standard LRS in 135x12 hat und umrüsten will?



Wenn du den Rahmen meinst brauchst du nix. Da sind "Plättchen" an den Ausfallenden mit ner kleinen Schraube. Da kannst du dann jeweils 135x12 oder 142x12 fahren. Ich fahre aber 142x12 weil man dann so eine Art Einfädelhilfe  hat. Quasi wie  bei einer Federgabel 







Leider das einzige Bild was ich gefunden habe. Das ist das Ausfallende und da siehst du die kleine Schraube. Die sichert ein Plättchen. Auf dem Bild wäre dann z.B. die 135x12 Einstellung zu sehen.


----------



## Masberg (21. März 2013)

Danke, das wollte ich wissen. Und nun zurück zu basti.....


----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

bei den Carbonstreben gibt es keine Plättchen wie sie bei den Enduroausfallenden eingeschraubt sind, die dann rein- oder rausgenommen werden können. Das heißt bei der Bestellung muß wohl fix der Achsstandard 135 oder 142 bestellt werden .... 

hier ist es gut zu sehen und das Gewindeinlet ist fest verklebt mit der Strebe


----------



## palazzo (21. März 2013)

Mal schauen ob ich es kapiert habe
D.h. in den Rahmen aus den Kompletträdern geht nur 135x12 und kein 142x12 - weil schon die Inlets für die Charger Laufräder fest verklebt werden ?

Wobei das Gewinde doch immer gleich sein sollte? - OK, ich verstehe es nicht

Ist die Strebe das auf dem Bild für 142x12?


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2013)

und was für nen Steckachsstandard gäbe es noch?

und komm mir nich mit Rohloff, dafür is der Hinterbau nicht konstruiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (21. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> und was für nen Steckachsstandard gäbe es noch?
> 
> und komm mir nich mit Rohloff, dafür is der Hinterbau nicht konstruiert...



Meinst du mich?- dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte nur wissen ob der Hinterbau für einen bestimmten Achsstandard fix ist (weil verklebt) - oder ob man das jederzeit zwischen 135/142 wechseln kann (tauschbare Adapter wie bei der Enduro Strebe)


----------



## Masberg (21. März 2013)

@ ollo Danke für den Hinweis; da muss ich noch schnell ne Mail rausschicken...


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?- dann hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte nur wissen ob der Hinterbau für einen bestimmten Achsstandard fix ist (weil verklebt) - oder ob man das jederzeit zwischen 135/142 wechseln kann (tauschbare Adapter wie bei der Enduro Strebe)



stimmt, ich hatte ein "kein überlesen".

ich würd ja 142x12 nehmen,
du kannst ja jeden 135x12 LRS mit zwei Scheiben mit 3.5 mm Stärke auf 142 bringen...wobei man die allermeisten ja umbauen kann...


----------



## racing_basti (22. März 2013)

Mir hatte der JÜ vor Weihnachten mal geschrieben, dass der Hinterbau immer 12x142 ist und für die Verwendung der SunRingle Räder gespacert wird.


----------



## ollo (22. März 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich es kapiert habe
> D.h. in den Rahmen aus den Kompletträdern geht nur 135x12 und kein 142x12 - weil schon die Inlets für die Charger Laufräder fest verklebt werden ?
> 
> Wobei das Gewinde doch immer gleich sein sollte? - OK, ich verstehe es nicht
> ...




wenn Du auf der Homepage bei den reinen Rahmen schaust (dazu eine Rahmengröße auswählen um die weiteren Optionen zu sehen) dann kann zwischen 135 x 12 und 142 x 12 gewählt werden...... so war es zumindest Gestern noch 
Welcher Standard bei den Kompletträdern verbaut ist 

Das auf dem Bild ist 142 x 12 by the way


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Ich hab gerade nochmal mit Jü telefoniert, wegen des Achsstandards hab ich nicht nochmal gefragt. Aber in der Auftragsbestätigung (beim nun Rahmenset) steht folgendes:
"Fanes Achsinlays 12x142mm für M12 Steckachse" 
Die Kettenstrebe wird immer 12x142mm sein. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen auch Unsinn. Zwei verschiedene Kettenstreben würden sich ggf. bei Stückzahlen rechnen wie sie Specialized o.ä. haben. Hier wird für 135mm eben mit Spacern gearbeitet.

Zum Liefertermin der AM-Streben kann ich leider noch nichts positives berichten


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Zum Liefertermin der AM-Streben kann ich leider noch nichts positives berichten



Hey Basti, hattest du ihn direkt nach Lieferbarkeit der AM Strebe gefragt? Noch kein genaues Lieferbarkeitsdatum, oooh man


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Ich hab garnicht gefragt  
JÜ meinte die Streben sind fertig, aber noch nicht verschickt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

Aus China also noch nicht versendet, soll das heißen? 
Ich brech ab


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Vermutung von mir:
Die Streben kommen nicht im Container auf dem Seeweg. Auch wenn es noch etwas dauert werden es bestimmt (hoffentlich) keine 6 Wochen mehr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Wer kann mir denn die Maße der Schrauben und Unterlegscheibe für die Umwerferbestigung nennen? @ollo?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

Ich hab mir 2 Linsenkopf M5 x 25 besorgt, aus Titan.
Wenn die zu lang sind, kann ich sie noch kürzen.


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Hast du zufällig noch die Dicke der Unterlegscheibe die den Versatz vom Umwerfer ausgleicht?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Vermutung von mir:
> Die Streben kommen nicht im Container auf dem Seeweg. Auch wenn es noch etwas dauert werden es bestimmt (hoffentlich) keine 6 Wochen mehr sein.



Erinnerst dich noch an den Post, von Alutech selber, hier im Forum? Weiss nicht mehr genau welches Thema, glaub "Neuers Alutech Rahmen".
Da hiess es, Auslieferung der AM Strebe diese Woche, also KW13.
Also ich finde das ja schon übel, aber es gibt ja angeblich Leute, die haben fast ein Jahr früher bestellt, als ich. Da hätte ich schon die Marke gewechselt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch die Dicke der Unterlegscheibe die den Versatz vom Umwerfer ausgleicht?



Nee du, da bei meinem XTR 980 Umwerfer nix dabei war an Hardware, habe ich mir die 2 Schräubchen geordert. Jü teilte mir mal mit, dass es M5 mit sehr flachem Kopf sein muss. Er sagte, ne längere Titanbremsscheibenschraube wäre ideal. 
Was man da dann noch dazwischen tun muss, werde ich einfach beim Zusammenbau sehen. Hab genug Material im Keller


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hab genug Material im Keller



Ich hoffe Aluminium und Titan


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Aluminium und Titan



Aber immer doch


----------



## palazzo (25. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich hab garnicht gefragt
> JÜ meinte die Streben sind fertig, aber noch nicht verschickt.



Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich wird das Alutech aber genauso stören.

Blöd ist aber, dass man von den Verschiebungen nur dann erfährt wenn man da anruft. Insofern "Danke" für die Info.


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

Klar stört das auch den JÜ selber. Der würde sicher auch viel lieber Rahmen und Räder mit der Strebe ausliefern als selber auf die Lieferung zu warten. 

Ich werd am Wochenende mal mein On-One wieder fit machen. Neuer Antrieb, neue Beläge, neue Reifen. Ist ja nicht so dass ich das AM unbedingt bis Gestern bräuchte. Aber schön wärs schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (25. März 2013)

Es wird auch nicht mehr auf Mails geantwortet


----------



## racing_basti (25. März 2013)

JÜ war letzte Woche auf der Messe in Asien...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (26. März 2013)

Heute Morgen hat Jü mir geschrieben, er war die letzte Woche auf der Messe in Taiwan gewesen ist. Die Streben seien unterwegs, er habe aber keine genauen Angaben wann sie ankommen. Zu Ostern wird es nix mehr, schreibt er. 

Zum Glück ist dieses Jahr das Wetter so verkorxt, das lindert es ein wenig, dass mein Rahmen noch nicht da ist.


----------



## KATZenfreund (26. März 2013)

Wir wollen auch zwei AMsen mit Pinion bestellen... Da ist wohl warten die einzige Lösung....


----------



## ollo (26. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn die Maße der Schrauben und Unterlegscheibe für die Umwerferbestigung nennen? @ollo?




Unterlegscheiben hatte ich auch erst wie bei der Enduro verbaut, ging dann aber nicht zu schalten, also keine Unterlegscheiben und dann ging es


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2013)

Gerade hab ich zwei weitere Reifen auf der Waage gehabt. Als Alternive zur Rubber Queen hab ich noch zwei Mountain King 2.4 Protection. 707g bzw 710g bringen die beiden auf die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich zwei weitere Reifen auf der Waage gehabt. Als Alternive zur Rubber Queen hab ich noch zwei Mountain King 2.4 Protection. 707g bzw 710g bringen die beiden auf die Waage.



Der ist nicht übel Basti, teste ihn ruhig mal. Hält auch gut die Luft mit Milch!


----------



## zec (30. März 2013)

Ja, da sparst dir gute 450g mit den Reifen. Nur bleibt die Frage, ob sie in punkto Pannensicherheit eine wirkliche Alternative zur Rubber Queen sind?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. März 2013)

Der Protection ist sehr pannensicher


----------



## racing_basti (30. März 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Der Protection ist sehr pannensicher



... und Tubelessready 

Eben hab ich mal einen MK "trocken" montiert. Ging gut (ohne Reifenheber) auf die Flow EX aufzuziehen. Standpumpe angesetzt, bei 1bar hat er 2x geploppt und sitzt perfekt. Auch ohne Milch gibts kein zischen. 
Milch kommt dann rein wenn der Rahmen da ist. Mal sehen was bis dahin noch an Luft im Reifen ist...


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Uiuiuiuiui, jetzt hab ich ein kleines Problem. Die Kamera habe ich im Moment nicht zur Hand und vor mir steht ein großes Paket aus Ascheffel. 
Ich würde ja gern Fotos beim Auspacken machen, aber ich muss mir das einfach JETZT selber erstmal alles ganz genau anschauen und begutachten


----------



## Dampfsti (1. April 2013)

Wie kommst du bitte am Ostermontag an ein solches Paket


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Expressservice... Den Aufpreis war es mir wert! 
Ging am Samstag auf die Reise und war heute früh da.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. April 2013)

Schön, dass mal wieder 1.April ist


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Ich finde der 1. April sollte immer auf einen Arbeitstag fallen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. April 2013)

Sch*****, das mit der Kamera... Wenn es aber wirklich ein Paket ist...bekommen wir das bald mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Sooo, die ersten Bilder 

Da drin versteckt es sich:





Die ersten Details werden sichtbar:





Und gleich gehts weiter...


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. April 2013)

Hoooooouuuuuuu! Schpannend!


----------



## racing_basti (1. April 2013)

Und gut eingepackt versteckt sich dann: Fanes AM (*A*bgegeben von *M*ax, Hüttenwirt des Faneshütte)


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. April 2013)

Feines Teil! Gute Beziehungen hat der racing_basti!


----------



## zec (2. April 2013)

Haha, lustige Idee  .
Aber lange dürfts jetzt echt nicht mehr dauern. Auch auf der Alutech-Homepage wurde der Status der Fanes AM von "vorbestellbar" aus "sofort verfügbar" geändert.


----------



## palazzo (2. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Haha, lustige Idee  .
> Aber lange dürfts jetzt echt nicht mehr dauern. Auch auf der Alutech-Homepage wurde der Status der Fanes AM von "vorbestellbar" aus "sofort verfügbar" geändert.



 sofort verfügbar in acht Wochen. 

Sowas macht so eine Shop Software doch automatisch wenn der vorher eingegebene Termin erreicht wurde.


----------



## zec (2. April 2013)

Naja, das mit den acht Wochen bezieht sich ja auf die Lieferzeit. Da steht bei jedem Rahmen Lieferzeit: "ca. vier/acht Wochen, dieser Artikel wird nach Ihren Spezifikationen produziert". Und das egal, ob der Rahmen als "sofort verfügbar" oder "vorbestellbar" bezeichnet ist.
Egal: Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2013)

Da hab ich nun eine 160mm Lyrik da und lese heute, dass es eine neue Pike geben soll 

Falls jemand eine niegelnagelneue und ungekürzt nur 2159g leichte Lyrik RC2DH mit 160mm Federweg (170mm Spacer ist dabei) in schwarz haben möchte, der gibt einfach kurz Bescheid. Ansonsten fahr ich sie - hat wenigstens eine 20mm Steckachse 







 



Und gleich mit dazu gab es noch eine Rock Shox Maxle Rear. Diese belastet die Waage mit 75g.









LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Ahead-Kappe: 6g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
Kubel: 802g
Kassette: 316g
Kette: 281g
Umwerfer: 121g
Sattel: 156g
Sattelstütze: 595g
Gabel: 2159g (ungekürzt)
Steckachse: 75g
*Summe: 10452g*


----------



## erkan1984 (4. April 2013)

und nu?
ich weis jedenfalls was als nächstes kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> und nu?
> ich weis jedenfalls was als nächstes kommt....



bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig...
die frage ist nur *wann*


----------



## erkan1984 (4. April 2013)

naja, ich weis, welches Teil als nächstes kommt, hatte ich heute schon in der Hand...


----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> naja, ich weis, welches Teil als nächstes kommt, hatte ich heute schon in der Hand...



Bitte sag mir, dass du beim JÜ in Ascheffel warst!!! 

Aber wenn du das "nächste Teil" schon in der Hand hattest, was wiegts denn?


----------



## erkan1984 (4. April 2013)

keine ahnung, war noch karton drumrum, aber schicke deutsche Qualität.


----------



## racing_basti (4. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aber schicke deutsche Qualität.





werd ich mir nächste woche mal in der fabrik abholen


----------



## erkan1984 (4. April 2013)

vielleicht ja gleich am Mittwoch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (4. April 2013)

Worum geht's jetzt? Werdet doch mal deutlich.
Sind die Streben da? Hab selber noch nichts gehört.


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. April 2013)

Auf der Homepage ist der Status der AMsen geändert worden. Von: Vorbestellbar auf: Neu.
Das lässt auf eine Verfügbarkeit der Carbonstreben schliessen. Ob es so ist, weiss allein Jürgen und seine Crew...oder der oder die ersten Empfängerinnen...


----------



## racing_basti (5. April 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Worum geht's jetzt? Werdet doch mal deutlich.
> Sind die Streben da? Hab selber noch nichts gehört.



So ein wenig Spannung zu erzeugen fetzt schon


----------



## zec (5. April 2013)

Jaja, das fetzt: Du kumm nur in mei Gossn  . Hab keine Nerven mehr - die werden alle in der Arbeit aufgebraucht  .


----------



## palazzo (5. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> So ein wenig Spannung zu erzeugen fetzt schon



Pass nur auf. Wirst dir vielleicht noch eine Weile was einfallen lassen müssen um die Spannung im Thread hochzuhalten


----------



## coastalwolf (6. April 2013)

Immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## Emtix (8. April 2013)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich.... langsam bin ich echt genervt.
Zur Verfügbarkeit der Streben werden Termine genannt die immer wieder nach hinten korrigiert werden.
Auf meiner Vorbestellung steht anfang März..jetzt ist es mitte April.
Und auf Emails bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit wird nur ultra langsam reagiert - wenn überhaupt.
Ohne jetzt jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen - den Service hab ich mir anders vorgestellt.


----------



## racing_basti (8. April 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Pass nur auf. Wirst dir vielleicht noch eine Weile was einfallen lassen müssen um die Spannung im Thread hochzuhalten



Morgen gibts das nächste Teil. Viel bleibt ja nicht mehr übrig


----------



## palazzo (8. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Morgen gibts das nächste Teil. Viel bleibt ja nicht mehr übrig



keine Ahnung was noch fehlt. Hab nicht so aufgepasst. Klingel ? 

Das mit dem Rahmen war allerdings ernst gemeint - nach Spaß ist mir bei der Geschichte längst nicht mehr. Also wenn du mal wieder angefragt hast und einen Termin kennst kannst du das ja gerne mal mitteilen.


----------



## Emtix (9. April 2013)

Kennt eigentlich jemand den Gewichtsunterschied der AM Streben und der Enduro Carbon Streben?
ICh muss eventuell auf die Enduro Variante zurückgreifen wenn die anderen noch länger nicht lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (9. April 2013)

Wie versprochen kommt heute das nächste Teil.
Da bei Acros die Steuersätze inzwischen in Einzelteilen bestellt werden können, habe ich ein AZ-44 Oberteil (ZS44|28,6) und AZ-56 Unterteil (ZS56|40) bestellt. 
Die Ahead-Kappe bringt wie die von Syntace 6 Gramm auf die Waage, so dass ich mal schau was dann besser passt. 
Komplett bringt der Steuersatz 124g auf die Waage.









LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
Kubel: 802g
Kassette: 316g
Kette: 281g
Umwerfer: 121g
Sattel: 156g
Sattelstütze: 595g
Gabel: 2159g (ungekürzt)
Steckachse: 75g
Steuersatz: 124g
*Summe: 10570g*


----------



## zec (9. April 2013)

Na toll: Da drücke ich mit fiebrigen Fingern den Link zu diesem Thema und was sehe ich? Einen Steuersatz... Du machst mich fertig  .
Aja, Stahlschraube gegen Aluschraube wechseln - bringt 9g  .


----------



## racing_basti (10. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Na toll: Da drücke ich mit fiebrigen Fingern den Link zu diesem Thema und was sehe ich? Einen Steuersatz... Du machst mich fertig  .



Was hattest du denn erwartet?


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Einer der seltenen Fälle ist eingetreten wo ich mich freue, dass ich Geld bezahlen darf


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. April 2013)

Hi Basti, 
bist du von alleine angeschrieben worden, dass der Rahmen lieferbar ist? 
Ich hab vorhin mal ne mail rausgeschickt, ob ich nun auch dabei bin, wurde mir mal versprochen, dass ich bei der ersten Serie mit dran bin. .


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Ich hab direkt vorher eine Mail rausgeschickt und gefragt ob inzwischen ein Liefertermin absehbar ist. Dann kam gleich die Mail ich soll das restliche Geld überweisen. Ich denke da wurden die Mails zeitgleich getippt und verschicht. 
Hab nur noch ein wenig Geduld


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. April 2013)

Noch zu früh oder schon angebracht: herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum....


----------



## goflo (11. April 2013)

Na dann hoffe ich auch mal auf Post. Mein Liefertermin wurde auch schon gefühlte 20x verschoben....


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Noch zu früh oder schon angebracht: herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum....



Noch ist es nicht da. Aber wird schon.

 @schonPaketevonAlutechBekommer: Bekommt man beim Versand eine Trackingnummer mit der man die Sendung verfolgen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (11. April 2013)

Ja, ich habe eine bekommen.


----------



## valdus (11. April 2013)

Jup ich habe auch eine bekommen


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. April 2013)

Mann, Mann, Mann, Eure Trackingnummern interessieren mich schon, doch am allermeisten das, was Sie zu verfolgen ermöglichen... 
Wenn Ihr was bekommen habt, würde ich mich über "a Bildl" sehr freuen... Ihr doch auch, oder?
:g:


----------



## racing_basti (11. April 2013)

Nööö, der Rahmen ist genau das eine Teil von welchem ich nieeee Fotos machen wollte!


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. April 2013)

Oooooch, Menno!


----------



## erkan1984 (12. April 2013)

uiuiui das wird knapp mit dem Kuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (12. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> uiuiui das wird knapp mit dem Kuchen!



Ich hatte vorgeschlagen, dass du einen Kuchen backen musst falls unsere Rahmen am gleichen Tag ankommen. 
JD meinte dann: "einigen wir uns darauf, egal wie es ausgeht, das Stefan Kuchen backt."
Von daher bin ich inzwischen gaaanz entspannt


----------



## racing_basti (13. April 2013)

Eben nochmal am On-One geschraubt. Neues Kettenblatt, Kassette, Kette, Reifen und Griffe. Dann noch knapp einen halben Liter NoTubes Milch auf 3 Bikes verteilt und somit ist alles fit für die Saison. Nun kann auch der Rahmen kommen, ich wäre soweit fertig


----------



## racing_basti (15. April 2013)

Versandbestätigung


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. April 2013)

Und ich habe noch nicht einmal eine Auftragsbestätigung....


----------



## racing_basti (16. April 2013)

Wieso ist das Paket denn noch immer in Neumünster?


----------



## KATZenfreund (16. April 2013)

"Mitärgerrr!"  
"Dochimmercoolbleib"


----------



## n4ppel (16. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Paket denn noch immer in Neumünster?




Ist Sperrgutversand, der kann schonmals bis zu einer Woche dauern und wird nicht immer nur von der DHL ausgeführt.


----------



## palazzo (16. April 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ist Sperrgutversand, der kann schonmals bis zu einer Woche dauern und wird nicht immer nur von der DHL ausgeführt.



Jetzt sei aber nicht so grob. Der Basti bekommt noch 'nen Herzinfarkt 

Wird schon kommen. Wir wollen doch alle Bilder sehen


----------



## n4ppel (16. April 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Jetzt sei aber nicht so grob. Der Basti bekommt noch 'nen Herzinfarkt
> 
> Wird schon kommen. Wir wollen doch alle Bilder sehen



Sind nur die Fakten.
Dann muss er sich nicht länger Ärgern und kann sich darauf einstellen


----------



## racing_basti (16. April 2013)

Tja, dann muss ich euch dann wohl mit den Bildern auch vertrösten. Morgen machen wir abends Fahrtechnikkurs, Donnerstag will ich mitm Rennrad die 60km nach der Arbeit heimfahren und Freitag gehts erstmal bis Sonntag zum Guidetreffen ins tiefste Bayern - mit Bike natürlich. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich soooo dringend auf das Paket vom Jü warte, hab ja genug zur Auswahl daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (16. April 2013)

Immerhin schonmal eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.... :grinsübersganzegesicht:, auch wenn nicht nichts zu sehen ist.....


----------



## erkan1984 (16. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Tja, dann muss ich euch dann wohl mit den Bildern auch vertrösten. Morgen machen wir abends Fahrtechnikkurs, Donnerstag will ich mitm Rennrad die 60km nach der Arbeit heimfahren und Freitag gehts erstmal bis Sonntag zum Guidetreffen ins tiefste Bayern - mit Bike natürlich. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass ich soooo dringend auf das Paket vom Jü warte, hab ja genug zur Auswahl daheim



ach ja, und Kuchen backen musst du auch noch!


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ach ja, und Kuchen backen musst du auch noch!



Ich bin schon informiert 

Von DHL bekam ich um 1:26:36Uhr eine Mail:
"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
das DHL Paket Fanes AM mit der Sendungsnummer 003404xxxxx14411633x werden wir voraussichtlich am 17.04.2013 zustellen."


----------



## zec (17. April 2013)

Sehr gut - freut mich für dich  . Selber habe ich gerade eben die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Rahmen auch fertig ist. Dann wirds wohl Zeit für den Gang auf die Bank *gg* .


----------



## ollo (17. April 2013)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ist Sperrgutversand, der kann schonmals bis zu einer Woche dauern und wird nicht immer nur von der DHL ausgeführt.



wenn es nur der Rahmen ist dann ist es ein ganz Normales Paket


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Und wieder eine Mail von DHL. Besonders interessant sind die beiden unterstrichenen Sätze 

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

das DHL Paket Fanes mit der Sendungsnummer xxx wurde erfolgreich zugestellt.

Wenn Sie weitere Informationen über den Sendungsstatus benötigen, können Sie eine direkte Statusabfrage über den folgenden Link starten: Sendungsverfolgung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr DHL Team

Diese Mail dient lediglich der Information und garantiert nicht die Zustellung der Sendung. Auf diese E-Mail kann nicht geantwortet werden. Sollten Sie unsere Benachrichtigungen nicht mehr beziehen wollen, klicken Sie bitte hier:"

Na mal sehen was mich heute erwartet wenn ich daheim ankomme


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Nachdem nun ein Paket im Flur stand ergänze ich mal die Gewichtsliste. Rahmen und Dämpfer zusammen bringen exakt 3302g auf die Waage. Einzeln zu wiegen hab ich jetzt keine Lust. Erstmal unter die Dusche und was essen 









LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
Kubel: 802g
Kassette: 316g
Kette: 281g
Umwerfer: 121g
Sattel: 156g
Sattelstütze: 595g
Gabel: 2159g (ungekürzt)
Steckachse: 75g
Steuersatz: 124g
Rahmen/Dämpfer: 3302g
*Summe: 13872g*


----------



## zec (17. April 2013)

Himmelherrschaftszeiten - wenn ich in deiner Nähe wohnen würde, würd ich spätestens jetzt an deiner Wohnungstür Sturm läuten. Was du da machst grenzt ja schon an psychischer Folter   .


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Himmelherrschaftszeiten - wenn ich in deiner Nähe wohnen würde, würd ich spätestens jetzt an deiner Wohnungstür Sturm läuten. Was du da machst grenzt ja schon an psychischer Folter   .



Ähmmmm, wir haben garkeine Klingel 

Aber eins kann ich noch bevor die Nudeln fertig sind:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (17. April 2013)

Wurscht, dann hätte ich die Tür eingeklopft *gg* .
Danke - DAS Foto ist jetzt viel besser   .

Aber ich will schon wieder ganz lieb sein  . Wenn dich doch die Lust packen sollte, bitte die Teile einzeln abwiegen.


----------



## zec (17. April 2013)

Tipp für andere Ungeduldige: Schaut einmal in racing bastis Fotoalbum  .


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2013)

Ein Fanes in Raw, oder seh ich das jetzt falsch? Das wird nen optisch wie auch technischer Leckerbissen.


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Na gut, jetzt wo schon alle Bilder gefunden wurden...

Hier ist dass feine Stück in Alu gebürstet:





Dann musste ich aber doch schnell noch schauen wie die 183er Hope Floating Disc passt - gut 





So schauts dann mit Hinterrad aus:





Einzig die 142mm Steckachse verwundert mich ein wenig. Sollte hier vielleicht doch eine 135mm Maxle besser passen?


----------



## n4ppel (17. April 2013)

Das mit der Achse stört mich auch ein wenig. Kennt wer eine gute und preisgünstigere Alternative zur SRAM Achse? 

Ansonsten sieht es sehr schick aus


----------



## palazzo (17. April 2013)

Boah ist das gemein. Fanes poliert mit MonachPlus 
Jetzt kann ich meine Lieferung gar nicht mehr abwarten 

Rahmengröße war L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Von der Maxle Rear gibt es ja eine 142 und 135er Version. Mal schauen ob die 135er besser passt.

Größe ist M.


----------



## zec (17. April 2013)

Juhee, bin schon gespannt auf den fertigen Aufbau. Vor allem, wie die Carbonstrebe schlussendlich mit dem Rawmen optisch harmonieren wird.
Zur Maxle: Sollte nicht der 135er und der 142er Hinterbau außen gleich breit sein? Schließlich ändert sich ja nur die Breite der Innenseite. Somit sollten, nach meinem Verständnis beide Achsen gleich lang sein.


----------



## erkan1984 (17. April 2013)

also basti, lass den espresso-automaten glühen.
Nachtschicht!


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> also basti, lass den *espresso-automaten* glühen.
> Nachtschicht!



Espresso aus dem Automaten? :kotz:

Wenn dann hätte die Siebträgermaschine laufen müssen, aber Gestern ist nix weiter passiert. Der Rahmen darf erstmal im Wohnzimmer schlafen. Aufgebaut wird vermutlich nächste Woche.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. April 2013)

ok, ok
Automat war das falsche wort....
Ich werde dies in Zukunft bedenken.
UNd ich glaube mit diesem Satz



racing_basti schrieb:


> ...Aufgebaut wird vermutlich nächste Woche.


Wirst du die Geduld einiger Mitleser hier im IBC ordentlich strapazieren.


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2013)

Das ist mir sowas von egal  
Am Wochenende gehts auf ne Hütte ohne Strom und fließend Wasser und ohne Handyempfang. Da darf hier gern gemeckert werden wie will


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2013)

Mit Lieferung des Rahmens gab es für mich noch eine Premiere: ich hab das erste Mal eine Bedienungsanleitung inkl. Drehmomentangaben zu einem Rad/ Rahmen erhalten.


----------



## ollo (18. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Mit Lieferung des Rahmens gab es für mich noch eine Premiere: ich hab das erste Mal eine Bedienungsanleitung inkl. Drehmomentangaben zu einem Rad/ Rahmen erhalten.




 ....  und viel Spaß beim Aufbau bin schon gespannt auf eine Bild des Gesamt-Kunstwerkes


----------



## racing_basti (18. April 2013)

Wie gesagt, Aufbau kann erst nächste Woche starten. Oder ich frag mal den Chef ob ich alle Teile mit auf die Hütte nehmen kann - soll eh jede Menge Regen runterkommen - und dann könnten wir dort aufbauen 

Kunstwerk wird es keines. Im Gegensatz zu @octaviaRSdriver belass ich alle Einzelteile im Serienzustand. Einstellknöpfe und Hebel dürfen bei mir auch mal rot und blau bleiben, wenn bissl Dreck drauf ist sieht das eh keiner.


----------



## ollo (18. April 2013)

Eigenaufbau = Kreativ Prozess geht = als Kunst durch, da braucht es nicht mal Farblich aufeinander abgestimmte Knöpfe und schrauben, das ist dann schon eher Perfektionistisch .....aber auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palazzo (20. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einzig die 142mm Steckachse verwundert mich ein wenig. Sollte hier vielleicht doch eine 135mm Maxle besser passen?



Die 135mm passt exakt mit der Rahmenbreite.

Andere Frage: Wie läßt sich das Gewinde-Inlet am besten fixieren? Meins ist nur eingelegt - nicht verklebt oder so. Beim Schrauben der Achse dreht es dann mit.

Ein Werkzeug ist aber auch keine optimale Lösung - was mache ich dann auf einer Tour?


----------



## ollo (21. April 2013)

palazzo schrieb:


> Die 135mm passt exakt mit der Rahmenbreite.
> 
> Andere Frage: Wie läßt sich das Gewinde-Inlet am besten fixieren? Meins ist nur eingelegt - nicht verklebt oder so. Beim Schrauben der Achse dreht es dann mit.
> 
> Ein Werkzeug ist aber auch keine optimale Lösung - was mache ich dann auf einer Tour?




Auf Tour kannst Du einen kleinen Inbus zum gegen halten in eines der Löcher stecken. Zum Fixen Einkleben hat der Jü mir Uhu Plus Endfest 300 vorgeschlagen (und der hatte das vom THM Cheffe)


----------



## erkan1984 (23. April 2013)

@racing_basti bist du immernoch auf der Hütte in Bayern?


----------



## racing_basti (23. April 2013)

Nö, wir sind am Sonntag zurückgefahren.


----------



## erkan1984 (23. April 2013)

bin ja gespannt, mit welchem rad du morgen kommst....
war am sonntag beim Ost-Enduro.


----------



## racing_basti (23. April 2013)

Morgen wird wie gewohnt das 456 gefahren. Am Aufbaustatus hat sich bisher noch nix geändert, hatte erstmal noch wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen - ja, gibt auch Sachen die noch vor einem Bikeaufbau fertig werden müssen 
Aber vielleicht kannst du ja Morgen mal einen Blick auf den Rahmen werfen 

Ost-Enduro? Wie wars?


----------



## racing_basti (23. April 2013)

Die Erkenntnis des Tages: in den Rahmen Größe M lässt sich die 31,6er Sattelstütze exakt 24cm versenken.


----------



## zec (23. April 2013)

Ist eh ganz passabel. Bei Größe "S" gehts nur 22cm. Habe mal den Jü gefragt, was bei Größe "S" die Mindesteinstecktiefe ist. Sollte sie geringer als die obligatorischen 10cm sein, könnte man ja mit den 22cm für eine 31,6er Stütze auch auskommen. Habe trotzdem schon eine Hülse samt 27,2er Stütze zu Hause liegen - für alle Fälle  .

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass der Rahmen bis Freitag seinen Weg nach Österreich findet. Zumindest ging er am Montag auf die Reise. Könnte sich also ausgehen.


----------



## racing_basti (23. April 2013)

Das ist das schöne am On-One 456, dort bekomm ich die 400mm lange Syntace P6 komplett versenkt.  Aber seit die Reverb auch dort montiert ist greif ich eigentlich nur noch gaaanz selten wenns richtig richtig steil wird noch zusätzlich zum Schnellspanner.

Montag verschickt, ich denke da wirst du deinen Rahmen wohl bald bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (26. April 2013)

Heute ist er gekommen - einfach schön!
Das Gewicht des reinen Rahmens hat mich wirklich von den Socken gehauen: 2880g für eine lackierte Größe "S". Habe mit mehr als 3000g gerechnet. Aber umso besser *gg*.

Leider war meinem Rahmen keine Bedienungsanleitung beigelegt. Könntest du mir bitte die Seite mit den Drehmomentangaben fotografieren?


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung (Fanes Enduro 3.0), Werte sollten aber ebenso für die AM Version gelten:

Horst-Link: nach Gefühl und Freigängigkeit kontern
Radstandverstellung: 5Nm (seitliche Verschraubung, je Seite 2x)
Dämpferaufnahme Hauptrahmen: 10Nm
Dämpferaufnahme Wippe: 10Nm
Drehpunkt Wippe/ Hauptrahmen: 10Nm
Drehpunkt Wippe/ Druckstrebe: 10Nm
Hauptschwingenlager: nach Gefühl und Freigängigkeit festziehen und mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung einkleben


----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

Danke - hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------



## ribisl (27. April 2013)

Tua nit surfen tua zommbaun!


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Ich warte auf den Rahmen... siehe hier.

Aber ich kann ja schonmal die Reifen tubless montieren. Bin ich für 10min beschäftigt


----------



## racing_basti (27. April 2013)

Achso, Neuigkeiten gibt es doch noch. Ich hab jetzt noch eine andere Maxle Steckachse. 135x12mm. Testen welche nun besser passt werd ich hoffentlich Anfang der Woche können. Aber ich denke es wird die 135er sein.
Falls also jemand eine 142mm Maxle Rear braucht... einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (27. April 2013)

ribisl schrieb:


> Tua nit surfen tua zommbaun!


Nix is mit zommbaun - olls a Schas.


----------



## Emtix (27. April 2013)

Musste jemand beim Enduro nach Wechsel auf AM Streben die Schaltung neu einstellen?
Ist da die geänderte Einbaubreite schuld?


----------



## racing_basti (28. April 2013)

Und wieder wird mein Rahmen zum Paketzentrum transportiert...

  @Emtix: Die Position des Schaltauges ist zwar mehr oder weniger einer Norm unterlegen, aber auch dort gibt es Toleranzen. Die Schaltung musst du ja schon nachstellen wenn sie die Position vom Schaltwerk um ein paar Zehntel verändert. Ich denke das könnte dir sogar passieren wenn du zwischen verschiedenen Alustreben wechselst. Da würde ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Anschläge und Spannung neu Einstellen und gut


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

Obwohl der Rahmen gerade noch irgendwo zwischen Neumünster und Neumark unterwegs ist, sind soeben die 14kg gefallen. 169g Milch (2 Becher pro Reifen) sollen für Luftdichtheit sorgen. Die Erstmontage hat mal wieder ohne Probleme mit der Standpumpe und ohne einen Tropfen Milch zu verschütten geklappt.

LRS: 1796g
Vorbau: 125g
Bremsadapter inkl. Schrauben: 96g
Schaltwerk: 208g
Bremsscheibe: 171g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 13g
Lenker: 218g
Pedale: 305g
Schalthebel: 235g
Bremse VR: 259g
Bremse HR: 271g
Reifen: 1916g
Sattelklemme: 49g
Bremsscheibe: 147g
Befestigungsschrauben Disc: 12g
Griffe: 120g
Kubel: 802g
Kassette: 316g
Kette: 281g
Umwerfer: 121g
Sattel: 156g
Sattelstütze: 595g
Gabel: 2159g (ungekürzt)
Steckachse: 75g
Steuersatz: 124g
Rahmen/Dämpfer: 3302g
Milch: 169g
*Summe: 14041g*


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (29. April 2013)

Schön Basti  Freut mich für dich! 
Viel Spass beim basteln in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

Wenn der Rahmen wirklich Morgen von der Post gebracht wird, gehts abends nochmal fix in die Radfabrik den Gabelschaft kürzen und die Kralle einschlagen. Dann sollte ich am Mittwoch recht weit kommen


----------



## palazzo (29. April 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Obwohl der Rahmen gerade noch irgendwo zwischen Neumünster und Neumark unterwegs ist, sind soeben die 14kg gefallen. ...



Bin bei mir auch bei 14,3 rausgekommen. Und: macht trotzdem Spaß

Was ist den mit dem Thema KeFü? Machst du eine dran? Ich hab noch die C-Guide dran, aber die rattert schon sehr...


----------



## racing_basti (29. April 2013)

Führung ist erstmal keine geplant. Werd erstmal testen was das Shadow+ Schaltwerk kann. Zum Touren brauch ich eh keine und falls es mal richtig grob wird, dann ist immernoch schnell ein Stinger o.ä. montiert.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. April 2013)

Während der letzten 400 Trailkilometer hatte ich mit den kurzen gedämpften XT´s keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf mehr, weder an der Fanes noch am Cheaptrick ...

Am Gardasee isse auch immer drauf geblieben...
Mal sehen wies aussieht wenns mitn HT zum Härtetest mal in Bikepark geht.


Übrigens, schöne AM   super Farbkombi...
Wär meine nächste Wahl nach dem Lasur Rot gewesen


----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade echt sauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2013)

Gestern den Rahmen ausgepackt, soeben wieder eingepackt und das Paket wieder versandbereit gemacht. 

Warum? Da zitier ich mich gleich mal selbst:



racing_basti schrieb:


> Lautsprecher aufdrehen und einfach mal dem Lagergeräusch lauschen


----------



## KATZenfreund (1. Mai 2013)

Ohhhh mannomannometer! Das ist ja the worst case!
Sch....., Mi.., Ka..., Pi.., mein Mtgefühl hast Du allemal! Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## racing_basti (1. Mai 2013)

Gibts jemand der einen Park Tool 789 Fräsaufsatz hat?


----------



## racing_basti (3. Mai 2013)

Heute Mittag war der Rahmen bei Alutech, soeben kam die erneute Versandbestätigung - er ist wieder auf dem Rückweg.
Das Steuerrohr wurde nochmal ausgerieben und eine neue Lagerschale eingepresst. Die soll wohl jetzt "deutlich" besser gehen als die "Alte" mit 0km. Zu retten war diese jedoch nicht mehr.
Inzwischen wirds echt anstrengend mit dem Rahmen dieses Jahr noch soviele Kilometer zu schaffen wie das DHL nun schon hat.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2013)

ich sag jetzt mal was ganz provokantes....

als Jü die Dinger noch selber zusammen gedengelt hat,
kamen so viele Probs wie in letzter Zeit offenbart eigentlich nicht vor!
oder liegts einfach nur an der statistischen Häufung bei x-fach so vielen verkauften Rahmen?


----------



## imun (3. Mai 2013)

Gute Frage, 100 Rahmen im Jahr mit 5 Defekten oder 1000 mit 50. Es schreiben ja nicht jeden Tag alle wie super ihr Bike funzt, sondern wie was verändert werden kann oder was kaputt ist. 
Ich mache mal einen Anfang. Meine Fanes funzt


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2013)

Sowas


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
das DHL Paket Fanes AM mit der Sendungsnummer 0034043383xxxxx064xx wurde erfolgreich zugestellt."

Und wiedereinmal wird mich heute Abend ein großes, altbekanntes Paket im Flur erwarten. Ich bin gespannt wie sich das Lager nun anfühlt.


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal fix ein paar Teile an den Rahmen geschraubt 





Steuersatz dreht sich jetzt annehmbar. Das einzige Problem ist derzeit noch der Dämpfer mit dem falschen Tune. Dort warte ich auf den Rückruf von JÜ und erhoffe mir das OK für das Tuning bei @Lord Helmchen. Ich hoffe das der Monarch Plus Morgen schon auf den Weg nach Hof gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. Mai 2013)

ah es geht voran


----------



## KATZenfreund (6. Mai 2013)

...issas n L?


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

"m"


----------



## KATZenfreund (6. Mai 2013)

Fein, so einen habe ich mir als V1 mit Pinon bestellt...


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2013)

Na also - The show must go on  ! Probefahrt mit dem Dämpfer wirst du dann keine machen?


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Probefahrt mit dem Dämpfer wirst du dann keine machen?



Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (6. Mai 2013)

Hmm, also ich werde voraussichtlich eine machen. Weil, wenn ich die gewünschte Zugstufengeschwindigkeit erreichen kann, sollte ja eigentlich alles in Butter sein. Oder bewirken die unterschiedlichen Tunes noch etwas anderes?


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

Ist ja auch die Druckstufe die "falsch" bzw. unpassend ist


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2013)

So gesehen ...
Was aber wäre, wenn die Druckstufe auf wundersame Art und Weise auch passen würde  ? 

Eigentlich versuche ich nur positiv zu denken, da ich keine Lust habe den Dämpfer wegzuschicken  .


----------



## racing_basti (6. Mai 2013)

Wenns auf wundersame Weise passen sollte, müsste ja auf wundersame Weise *L**M* drauf stehen


----------



## zec (6. Mai 2013)

Ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## palazzo (6. Mai 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Ich lass mich überraschen.



Wenn dich der JÜ doch sowieso probieren lässt.

Ich fahre als Leichtgewicht auch den ML (vermutlich, mein Dämpfer hat ja keine Aufkleber abbekommen). Ich habe das Bike noch nicht so lange in Gebrauche, komme mit dem Ansprechverhalten bisher aber gut zurecht.

Da mir ein Vergleich fehlt - Was genau hätte ich von der M Druckstufe zu erwarten?


----------



## racing_basti (7. Mai 2013)

Noch Leitungen kürzen und dann ist das gute Stück soweit fertig. Bei der groben Dämpfereinstellung im Hof war die Zugstufe erstmal schnell genug. Hab sogar zwei Klicks zugedreht. Aber es kann auch sein, dass ich bissl weniger Druck fahre, dann wirds schon wieder eng. Naja, ich hoffe heute Nachmittag bleibts trocken, dann roller ich fix in die Radfabrik um mir den Leitungsschneider zu schnappen, da kann ich schonma schauen was das Fahrwerk so macht.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. Mai 2013)

Sieht sehr schön aus 
Die Rubber Queen 2.4 sehen schön breit aus. 
Wieviel mm wären das an breitesten Stelle?


----------



## racing_basti (7. Mai 2013)

Die Leitungen sind gekürzt, ich mach mal noch ein paar Bilder und geht auf die Suche woher das Knacken im Wiegetritt kommt.


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Mai 2013)

...Hostlink, ick hör Dir trappsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (7. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> ...Hostlink, ick hör Dir trappsen...



Einfahren oder zerlegen und fetten?


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Mai 2013)

Zerlegen laut alutech Tv auf youtube... Da zeigt Jürgen, wies geht... Dauert nicht lang, dann ist jedenfalls diese Quelle als mögliche Ursache ausgeschaltet...


----------



## racing_basti (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Mai 2013)

Feines Teil! Viiiiiel Spaß damit!


----------



## zingel (7. Mai 2013)

sieht nett aus!
meins wird fast gleich.


----------



## zec (11. Mai 2013)

Gratuliere zur Fertigstellung - schaut recht dezent aus. Bin schon auf deinen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt. 
Hattest du es mittlerweile schon als Komplettbike an der Waage hängen?


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juni 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> .





:-D
Kannst du bitte nen Fahrbericht schreiben? Ollo hat ja keinen gescheiten Dämpfer drin, weswegen sein Hinterbau ja zu straff ist ;-) Jetzt interssiert mich natürlich hier mal, das Verhalten von Fahrwerk bergauf, voran, sowie bergab. Ob es eine Existenzberechtigung neben der Fanes Enduro hat, besser klettern?
Bitte Bitte!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Juni 2013)

gibt es mittlerweile ein offizielles Systemgewicht?


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juni 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist gerade noch bei  @Lord Helmchen. 
Mit dem Monarch+ mit "falschem Tune" bin ich insgesamt vielleicht nur 80km. Schon nach deutlich weniger stand fest, dass er so nicht funktioniert. Zugstufe war komplett offen. 
Sobald ich den Dämpfer wieder habe und ein paar Kilometer sammeln konnte geb ich einen Fahrbericht.

Gewicht: ca. 14kg, auf die Kommastelle genau gibts demnächst nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (16. Juni 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist gerade noch bei  @_Lord Helmchen_.
> Mit dem Monarch+ mit "falschem Tune" bin ich insgesamt vielleicht nur 80km. Schon nach deutlich weniger stand fest, dass er so nicht funktioniert. Zugstufe war komplett offen.
> Sobald ich den Dämpfer wieder habe und ein paar Kilometer sammeln konnte geb ich einen Fahrbericht.
> 
> Gewicht: ca. 14kg, auf die Kommastelle genau gibts demnächst nochmal.




. . .und weißt du inzwischen mehr  ?


----------

